# Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?



## ananas45 (26. Dezember 2006)

*Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*

Äh ja.

Der bereits genannte Akku werkelt in einen mobilen Videoplayer, hab seit neuen ziemlich viel Druck am Rückdeckel gemerkt, hab aufgeschraubt und was seh ich? Der Akku hat sich irgendwie aufgepumpt. Der Laufzeit hat sich auf sehr verkürzt... weiß einer was los ist?


----------



## Harlekin (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 26.12.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh ja.
> 
> Der bereits genannte Akku werkelt in einen mobilen Videoplayer, hab seit neuen ziemlich viel Druck am Rückdeckel gemerkt, hab aufgeschraubt und was seh ich? Der Akku hat sich irgendwie aufgepumpt. Der Laufzeit hat sich auf sehr verkürzt... weiß einer was los ist?


ähh...  :-o 
Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Sokis Thread mit dem brennenden Toaster   

Na der Akku ist im Arsch. Würde mal zu sehen, dass ich das Ding umtausche/loswerde.
Denn irgendwann fliegt dir das Ding um die Ohren, und das ist bestimmt nicht sehr prickelnd.


----------



## onliner (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 26.12.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh ja.
> 
> Der bereits genannte Akku werkelt in einen mobilen Videoplayer, hab seit neuen ziemlich viel Druck am Rückdeckel gemerkt, hab aufgeschraubt und was seh ich? Der Akku hat sich irgendwie aufgepumpt. Der Laufzeit hat sich auf sehr verkürzt... weiß einer was los ist?


Nun, wie du es wohl im Hinterköpfchen vermuten wirst ist dein Akku hinüber :-/

Stell deine frage mal Google und du wirst bei vielen das selbige Problem lesen.


----------



## ananas45 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*

joa.

achja, sorry für die vage beschreibung gestern, ich hatte es eilig   

joa, also der besagte Akku ist halt im Isolierpapier verpackt, hat also keine Hartplastikgehäuse oder so. Hab den Player gestern Morgen in eine kleine Schublade reingepackt, als ich dann am Abend zurückkam und die Schublade aufgemacht hab kam mir ein... keine Ahnung wie ichs beschreiben soll... so peroliumähnlicher Geruch entgegen. Kann ich nun davon ausgehen dass dat Ding nicht ganz dicht ist?   
Auf jeden Fall spielt die Laufzeitanzeige verrückt, rutscht von 90% gleich auf 6% und ist irgendwann bei null, und der Player spielt dann noch ewig weiter   
Den Deckel hinten kann man jetzt gar nicht mehr zumachen, so breit hat sich der Akku gemacht   
Naja... dann geh ich maal davon aus dass der Akku schrott ist.
Umtauschen kann ich das Dingen noch, müsste aber einen langen Trip nach Osten machen   alternativ kann man son Akkupack auch austauschen, ist ja nur rangelötet... ich merk mir die Pole, die Spannung kann man ja mehr oder weniger ausmessen (steht glaub ich auch in irgendeinen Wisch drin) und nun müsst ich noch wissen wo man sich son Ding hier besorgen kann. 
Aber schlimmstenfalls wart ich bis zum nächsten China-Trip, da ist die Garantie bestimmt schon gelaufen, aber son Akku gibts beim Elektroläden (nur 3 Stockwerke, wie erbärmlich   ) um die Ecke.

mfg
Ice


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 27.12.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja... dann geh ich maal davon aus dass der Akku schrott ist.
> Umtauschen kann ich das Dingen noch, müsste aber einen langen Trip nach Osten machen


 hast das ding aucs china, oder was...? [ah ja, in der tat...]   ein gefälschter ipod oder so? tja, wenn du wirklich auf billig-ware oder gar fälschung reingefallen bist und die miese quali nicht schon bem gebrauch (sound...) bemerkt hast, dann spätestens jetzt... 





> alternativ kann man son Akkupack auch austauschen, ist ja nur rangelötet...


  wenn der player selber schrottig gebaut ist, dann kann es dir auch den nächsten akku zerlegen... 




> ich noch wissen wo man sich son Ding hier besorgen kann.
> Aber schlimmstenfalls wart ich bis zum nächsten China-Trip, da ist die Garantie bestimmt schon gelaufen,


 garantie? CHINA!?!? ROFL


----------



## ananas45 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				Herbboy am 27.12.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 27.12.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miese Quali? Bis jetzt hab ich den sehr intensiv benutzt, bin auch mit dem Ding in MediaMarkt reingegangen und hab mein Teil neben die 600€ Teile gehalten. Bildquali? Eigentlich gleichwertig. Sound? Mit meinen S750 hab ich nix von schlechte Quali gemerkt. Auch sonst ist das Teil ziemlich edel gemacht. Über sinstiges kann man nicht klagen, nur der Akku scheint ziemlich schrottig zu sein  
und gefälschter Ipod.. lol  erstens brauchen sie bei sowas nix zu fälschen und zweitens ist mir ein Ipod sowieso zu mainstream... ein Ipod hat doch jeder 



> > alternativ kann man son Akkupack auch austauschen, ist ja nur rangelötet...
> 
> 
> wenn der player selber schrottig gebaut ist, dann kann es dir auch den nächsten akku zerlegen...


ich glaub einfach dass der Akku schlampig gebaut wurde



> > ich noch wissen wo man sich son Ding hier besorgen kann.
> > Aber schlimmstenfalls wart ich bis zum nächsten China-Trip, da ist die Garantie bestimmt schon gelaufen,
> 
> 
> garantie? CHINA!?!? ROFL


pah, hier scheint es ja viele lustige Vorurteile zu geben.
Und an sich weiß noch nicht mal einer wie so ein Laden da überhaput aussieht. 
Umtauschen läuft da ungefähr so: halbe Stunden lang den Laden finden zwischen andere zwanzigtausend Läden (kein Witz, ich wohne da direkt neben son Ort wo nix anderes als Elektroläden gibbet    ) beleg vorlegen, ein neues Teil mitnehmen, fertig.


----------



## Harlekin (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 27.12.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> pah, hier scheint es ja viele lustige Vorurteile zu geben.
> Und an sich weiß noch nicht mal einer wie so ein Laden da überhaput aussieht.
> Umtauschen läuft da ungefähr so: halbe Stunden lang den Laden finden zwischen andere zwanzigtausend Läden (kein Witz, ich wohne da direkt neben son Ort wo nix anderes als Elektroläden gibbet    ) beleg vorlegen, ein neues Teil mitnehmen, fertig.


Dachte du wohnst hier in DE!?  :-o 

Schick mal irgendwas billiges rüber


----------



## ananas45 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				Harlekin am 27.12.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 27.12.2006 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, wohn zurzeit in DE, aber manchmal wohn ich auch in China


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 27.12.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> alternativ kann man son Akkupack auch austauschen, ist ja nur rangelötet... ich merk mir die Pole, die Spannung kann man ja mehr oder weniger ausmessen



ich würd die finger und erst recht den lötkolben von allem weglassen, was in nächster zeit aufplatzen und dabei wahlweise ne brennbare wasserstoffwolke oder ätzende elektrolytspritzer raushauen kann...


----------



## ananas45 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 27.12.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 27.12.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie wärs, wenn ich die Kabeln erst durchschneide, den Akku pack entferne und 36Stunden später die Kabeln dann loslöte?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 27.12.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 27.12.2006 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat nichts mit der zeit zu tun - n akku, der sich bereits bläht, steht unter druck, was anderes all (einigermaßen gut verpackt) entsorgen (k.a. wo, bei Li - müll jedenfalls nicht), würde ich damit so lange nicht machen, bis er zusammengefallen ist.
aber alte drähte gegen neue drähte austauschen sollte ja nicht so schwer sein 
(ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das ding vielleicht kontakte unmittelbar am akku hat - wenn genug platz zum schneiden da ist, hast du ne gute chance.


----------



## ananas45 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 27.12.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hat nichts mit der zeit zu tun - n akku, der sich bereits bläht, steht unter druck, was anderes all (einigermaßen gut verpackt) entsorgen (k.a. wo, bei Li - müll jedenfalls nicht), würde ich damit so lange nicht machen, bis er zusammengefallen ist.
> aber alte drähte gegen neue drähte austauschen sollte ja nicht so schwer sein
> (ich war davon ausgegangen, dass das ding vielleicht kontakte unmittelbar am akku hat - wenn genug platz zum schneiden da ist, hast du ne gute chance.



natürlich, der Kabel ist mehrere Centimeter lang.
so danke, so weit, so gut.

ich hab das Ding jetzt neben mir liegen und frag mich was ich mit dem Ding machen soll. Kann der Akku eigentlich irgendwann ne mittelleichte Explosion oder Brand auslösen?   nicht, wenn ich den Akku in die Kiste im Supermarkt entsorge und mir der Supermarkt hochgeht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 27.12.2006 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann der Akku eigentlich irgendwann ne mittelleichte Explosion oder Brand auslösen?   nicht, wenn ich den Akku in die Kiste im Supermarkt entsorge und mir der Supermarkt hochgeht



ohne stromzufuhr und ungeladen sollte es da imho keine probleme geben (mit siehts anders aus: beim laden können sich n paar liter knallgas bilden, und was mit nem kurzgeschlossen liio passiert hat sony ja in diesem jahr mehrfach vorführen lassen  ), weiß aber trotzdem nicht, ob die supermarktkästen dafür gedacht sind.


----------



## ananas45 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 27.12.2006 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß aber trotzdem nicht, ob die supermarktkästen dafür gedacht sind.



da steht auf den Kästchen immer dass bei Litiumbatterien die Pole zugeklebt werden müssen, ob Akkus da auch erwünscht sind..,.?!
Wo kann man so was sonst entsorgen? Vllt frag ich da Morgen mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 27.12.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 27.12.2006 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



batterien oder akku macht keinen großen unterschied, sollte also kein problem sein.


----------



## ananas45 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*

Ok, der Akku schein endlich den Geist aufgegeben zu haben, gleich morgen landet er friedlich in eine kleine Plastiktüte eingepackt im Supermarktkästchen   

Weiß wer wo ich hier (z.B. im Internet) ein Ersatz herkriegen kann? Ich geh einfach mal davon aus dass der Akku 5v hat.

dankö
mfg
Ice


----------



## Hannibal89 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*

Guck mal hier http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTE5NzUxODAzMzM=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&p_init_ipc=X&zhmmh_area_kz=&direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_14717&~cookies=1&cookie_n[1]=b2c_insert&cookie_v[1]=ZA&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Mon%2c+05-Feb-2007+19%3a06%3a07+GMT&cookie_n[2]=b2c_hk_cookie&cookie_v[2]=WW2&cookie_d[2]=&cookie_p[2]=%2f&cookie_e[2]=Mon%2c+05-Feb-2007+19%3a06%3a07+GMT&scrwidth=1280

Bist du dir sicher das der 5V hat? Nicht 12 oder 1,5 oder so???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 04.01.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, der Akku schein endlich den Geist aufgegeben zu haben, gleich morgen landet er friedlich in eine kleine Plastiktüte eingepackt im Supermarktkästchen
> 
> Weiß wer wo ich hier (z.B. im Internet) ein Ersatz herkriegen kann? Ich geh einfach mal davon aus dass der Akku 5v hat.
> 
> ...



zumindest handy-lithiumakkus haben quasi alle 3,7v - weiß nicht, ob für mp3 player andere gefertigt werden. (wobei 4,93v realistisch erscheinen, wenn davon ausgeht, dass die 3zellen in handyakkus in reihe geschaltet sind und der im player 4 zellen hatte)


----------



## ananas45 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				Hannibal89 am 04.01.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal hier http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flN0YXRlPTE5NzUxODAzMzM=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&p_init_ipc=X&zhmmh_area_kz=&direkt_aufriss_area=SHOP_AREA_14717&~cookies=1&cookie_n[1]=b2c_insert&cookie_v[1]=ZA&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Mon%2c+05-Feb-2007+19%3a06%3a07+GMT&cookie_n[2]=b2c_hk_cookie&cookie_v[2]=WW2&cookie_d[2]=&cookie_p[2]=%2f&cookie_e[2]=Mon%2c+05-Feb-2007+19%3a06%3a07+GMT&scrwidth=1280


link funzt leider nicht ohne Cookies



> Bist du dir sicher das der 5V hat?


nein  
auf Jeden Fall hat der Player einen 5v-Stromeingang. Mann kann die Spannung im Prinzip doch messen oder? So einfach nen Voltmeter an den Akku halten. Aber da der Akku ja anscheinend nicht mehr genug Spannung liefert bekomm ich bestimmt einen niedrigeren Wert oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 04.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da der Akku ja anscheinend nicht mehr genug Spannung liefert bekomm ich bestimmt einen niedrigeren Wert oder?



sehr gut möglich.
hat der akku keinen aufdruck?


----------



## ananas45 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 04.01.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 04.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur eine Seriennummer. Kurz in Google eingetippt:

Model Typical Capacit(mAh) Minimum Capacity (mAh) Nominal Voltage (V)
PL-654765     2180                2100                                      3.7V

die größe (65mmx47mmx6,5mm) stimmt auch, also müsste es 3,7V sein.
Google du mein Held    

btw wie erzwingt man Leerzeichen?

edit: habs fast vergessen: danke Ruvyen für den Hinweis noch ein Blick auf den Akku zu werfen


----------



## ananas45 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*

Glücklicherweise hab ich erfahren dass ein Bekannter von mir in China ist, hab ihm schön die Daten diktiert und jetz bekomm ich ein Ersatz vllt schon sehr bald  

danke an alle


----------



## Hannibal89 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 05.01.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und jetz bekomm ich ein Ersatz vllt schon sehr bald
> 
> [...]


Der dann genauso  schnell den geist aufgibt??? Kauf dir doch gute deutsche Wertarbeit....  hrrr ne geh mal zu www.conrad.de


----------



## Harlekin (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				Hannibal89 am 05.01.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 05.01.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Bestellt wird da zwar bei nem deutschen Versender, aber du glaubst doch net, dass die ihre Ware auch in DE herstellen lassen!? Das Zeug wird genauso aus Asien kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 05.01.2007 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> btw wie erzwingt man Leerzeichen?



wo?



> edit: habs fast vergessen: danke Ruvyen für den Hinweis noch ein Blick auf den Akku zu werfen



keine ursache


----------



## ananas45 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 05.01.2007 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



äh hier im Forum. es geht ja irgendwie nur max ein Leerzeichen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



			
				ananas45 am 06.01.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.01.2007 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also z.b. aus einem 1 2 3 ein 
	
	



```
1   2   3
```
 machen?
dafür gibts das (nicht dokumentierte) [ c o d e ] bzw. [ / c o d e ] tag, nebeneffekt ist, dass alle zeichen als ascii zeichen mit einheitlicher breite angezeigt werden.
man kann also z.b. mit zeichen zeichnen, auch wenn sie unterschiedlich groß sind:

```
|--------|
|        |
|........|
|        |
|________|
```


----------



## ananas45 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*



```
d  a  n  k  e  !!
```


----------



## ananas45 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Lithium-Akku bläht sich auf. Hlfä?*

So, jetzt hab ich den Akku von dem Bekannten erhalten, läfut alles wieder wunderbar   
danke nochmal an alle  

mfg
Ice


----------

